# Pinhole camera using Canon EOS 650..need advice



## bobaab (Jul 19, 2006)

There was a Japanese show, basically about nostalgia, that I was watching and one of the things featured was box pinhole cameras.  Im truly a digital photographer, but I was so fascinated by the picture quality that I am really looking forward to taking pictures with a self made pinhole camera.

I was reading up on it, and this website lists many different ways of implementing the pinhole: http://www.wandascott.com/pinholecameras.html

The one that caught my attention is the one where he used an old Minolta 35mm camera and slapped a copper shim with a pinhole on where the lense should be.

I think I want to try this with my Canon EOS 650 since I wont have to construct a box or worry about exposing film.  Is there any advice someone can give me about using my EOS 650 as a pinhole camera?  Thanks in advance


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 19, 2006)

they probably make a body cap with a pin hole in it that you can buy.


----------



## bobaab (Jul 19, 2006)

actually, i was gonna construct some kind of tube myself and strap a pinhole on it.  The construction part is fine, the design is what is baffling me.

Although I'm studying to be a mechanical engineer, I have no knowledge of optics yet.  And the other truth is, that I am very impatient when I'm motivated and want to try this as soon as possible.  Well..more like I want to get to my goal NOW.

I'll make my question(s) more clear.

-What are the effects of changing the pinhole size?
-What are the effects of changing focal length (ie positioning of pinhole)?
-How should I go about guessing exposure times?


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 19, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> they probably make a body cap with a pin hole in it that you can buy.



They do, but just buy a used EOS bodycap (if you don't have one), drill a 1/2" hole in the exact center, and tape a home made or purchased pinhole to it.  I use a needle and a piece of aluminum I cut from a soda can.


----------



## bobaab (Jul 19, 2006)

yea i realized how much easier buying a body cap would be than making something myself.  And then i realized that I could use that with my 350D as well.  I will report back in a few days.  Thanks for the instantaneous help, both of you 

-motivated photographer


----------

